

Santa made out of CSS - Merry Christmas everyone - techaddict009
http://codepen.io/thirty-two-digital/pen/jpkuL

======
zaroth
Wait, we did Excel in like 7 lines of code, but Santa takes how many? :-)

Can someone please explain how those bows are getting drawn? So neat!

And don't forget to compare it to the source:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/835890-This-
guy](http://dribbble.com/shots/835890-This-guy)

~~~
lsh
requires javascript as well

~~~
nkuttler
Nah, the JS is for codepen. Santa himself is CSS only.

------
nkuttler
Heh. I was ready to downvote this link because I usually dislike foo made of
CSS posts, but I really like this Santa's design. Nicely done.

------
brickcap
Very nice. Merry Christmas hacker news.

~~~
spoiler
such present. much happy. :)

Merry Christmas, brickcap!

------
transfire
So we can draw Santa 100% semantically, but real pages? Not so much.

~~~
recursive
If the level of effort that was put forth here was applied to some
_reasonable_ "real page", it could probably be done without javascript too.

------
timothy89
Very nice! This inspired me to create my own Merry Christmas "card" in CSS:
[http://codepen.io/userapp/full/DbhnB](http://codepen.io/userapp/full/DbhnB)

Merry Christmas!

------
coldcode
Could this be made resizable based on the window size using only CSS?

